# Anywhere nice in Blackburn?



## mozzy (May 15, 2013)

The other half went and got a job in Blackburn this week and is dead chuffed but is not sure what to do. We currently live in Hull and he said Blackburn looked a shit hole and was very rundown - even compared to Hull! I have never been there myself and do not know the west side of the country very well at all. I am also quite settled here and would have a house to sell.

However, we have both been looking for work for ages and are really pleased one of us have finally got something. There is nothing here in Hull, and it seems this is the case all over. But we are comfortable here and know it is affordable. I am unsure whether it is worth uprooting to somewhere where it is even more grimmer, much more expensive and not very nice. He said the town looked really run down and seemed much smaller than Hull. There were no old nice Camera pubs or bars like there are here and the shops looked crap. He was only there for the day so he may not be getting a good picture of the place but I have been looking on estate agent websites and houses do seem more expensive and run down compared to here.

I am not sure if we are just getting old and set in our ways and too lazy to make an effort to uproot and do something positive. Could any of you good folk enlighten us about Blackburn?! Cheers!


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2013)

Its a shithole tbh. Sorry. 

It is looking a bit better since they rebuilt the market, but there's no nightlife to speak of, and the best boozer in town is fucking wetherspoons.

Come and live in Preston instead and commute. 

on the plus side, there's some beautiful countryside within spitting distance, and its very convenient for Manchester and Liverpool...


----------



## mozzy (May 15, 2013)

Oh deary deary me. So his instinct was right then. He said it looked dead and there was nowhere to go to drink and boogie! He said people he spoke to yesterday lived in Preston and commuted. However, neither of us drive and just do not know if it is worth upooting. However, he did say the countryside looked gorgeous round there and we both really like long distance walking. We are quite bored of it round here as it is mostly flat and we have explored most of it.

Is it expensive house price wise? In a nice part of Hull you could get a decent 2/3 bed terrace for 80 - 120K - i would hope , but am not too sure at this point! Thanks!


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2013)

That's the general price bracket here too for a 2/3 bed. Its only 15 minutes or so on the train to Blackburn, so if you find somewhere fairly central (plenty of affordable terraces near the city centre) its not so much of an issue not driving. 

What kind of boogying do you like?


----------



## mozzy (May 15, 2013)

I love my real ale pubs and live music. I like live rock, folk and jazz music and we are seeing Blondie in a few weeks! Although poor old Hull does get alot of stick, it is quite good for this sort of thing. However, I do not mind commuting - you get used to that when you don't drive. Blackburn does look like it is close to lots of places which would be easy to get to, where as Hull is really cut off from the rest of the world and is hard to travel anywhere without a car.

It is reasuring to hear that houses are not much more expensive than Hull too!


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2013)

darwen is quite nice. it's right next to blackburn. it's a bit shit but it's got a train station, so you can go to manchester for your shopping and nightlife, it's also surrounded by beautiful moorland with some nice woods and parks. there are lots of pubs and every year there is a free music festival with a stage in the town square and lots of pubs involved.


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2013)

mozzy said:


> I love my real ale pubs and live music. I like live rock, folk and jazz music and we are seeing Blondie in a few weeks! Although poor old Hull does get alot of stick, it is quite good for this sort of thing. However, I do not mind commuting - you get used to that when you don't drive. Blackburn does look like it is close to lots of places which would be easy to get to, where as Hull is really cut off from the rest of the world and is hard to travel anywhere without a car.
> 
> It is reasuring to hear that houses are not much more expensive than Hull too!


Sorted then: move to Preston and get a house in the broadgate area: you'll be 5 minutes from the train station, and 5 minutes from my mates pub the continental, which does both quality beer and regular decent gigs which are mainly aimed at a mature crowd. You can get to the lakes in 45 minutes, and the forest of bowland is on your doorstep.


----------



## mozzy (May 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> Sorted then: move to Preston and get a house in the broadgate area: you'll be 5 minutes from the train station, and 5 minutes from my mates pub the continental, which does both quality beer and regular decent gigs which are mainly aimed at a mature crowd. You can get to the lakes in 45 minutes, and the forest of bowland is on your doorstep.


 
That sounds ideal! I love the lakes - that is one place I _have_ been to on the West side a very long time ago and loved it!! 

Your mates pub sounds right up our street too! Thanks for suggesting looking round the broadgate area - that's helpful as we know bugger all about Preston! I have not heard of the forest of Bowland either and love woodlands and forests! It would be great to be close to decent country side!

Thanks for the photo's too, discokermit! They look lovely! Darwen definately looks worth exploring and sounds much nicer than Blackburn!

Although we are nervous about moving, I am soooo bored of Hull and the city centre is quite a long way to decent countryside without a car. It would be nice to have a change if it was the right one - it's as good as a rest as they say! Although Blackburn seems a bit small and run down, it does look as if it is very close to some lovely countryside and that would be worth uprooting for - cheers!


----------



## discokermit (May 15, 2013)

the ribble valley is lovely but pricey.


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2013)

Give me a shout if you do come for a look round, if I'm about I'll show you all the good pubs


----------



## mozzy (May 15, 2013)

killer b said:


> Give me a shout if you do come for a look round, if I'm about I'll show you all the good pubs


 
Excellent! Cheers! Will do! Thanks!


----------

